# Holiday soaps!



## lizflowers42 (Oct 13, 2013)

Here are my soaps hat are curing for the holiday season! They need to be cleaned up around the edges, but here they all are!  I think I need to make a mint one to round it out though!

From Left to Right: No Room at the Inn (blend of essential oils: Frankincense, Orange, Tea Tree, Sage, Patchouli, Juniper Berry, Vetiver, Peppermint, Cassia), Christmas Cookies, Christmas Tree, Sugared Spruce, and Festival of Lights.


----------



## lsg (Oct 13, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## evilnurse (Oct 13, 2013)

Lovely soaps


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## renata (Oct 13, 2013)

Awesome! I like first one the best (maybe because of the great name )


----------



## lizflowers42 (Oct 13, 2013)

renata said:


> Awesome! I like first one the best (maybe because of the great name )



Me too!  However I wish I would have left it without the pencil line...it isn't very straight!


----------



## renata (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh no, that pencil line adds the interest! It's great!


----------



## Saswede (Oct 13, 2013)

All lovely!  And such good organization to be so well prepared ......!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## PinkCupcake (Oct 13, 2013)

Beautiful soaps!


----------



## kazmi (Oct 13, 2013)

All very nice!  and I agree about the pencil line - I like it the way it is.  My fav is Christmas Tree.  What is the FO for that one?


----------



## lizflowers42 (Oct 13, 2013)

kazmi said:


> All very nice!  and I agree about the pencil line - I like it the way it is.  My fav is Christmas Tree.  What is the FO for that one?



It is Christmas tree from candle science!


----------



## TVivian (Oct 13, 2013)

They're all lovely! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Fyrja (Oct 18, 2013)

Very nice!  I love your stamp btw!


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 18, 2013)

I like them all...very nicely done!


----------



## neeners (Oct 18, 2013)

they're beautiful!  your house must smell amazing!


----------



## scrubbadubdub (Oct 18, 2013)

Such  beautiful soaps. Love the first one


----------



## lizflowers42 (Oct 18, 2013)

Fyrja said:


> Very nice!  I love your stamp btw!



Thanks!  I got it custom made from someone on Etsy...hang on... https://www.etsy.com/listing/116887128/custom-made-customize-handmade-acrylic?ref=pr_shop Relatively quick turn around for being shipped across seas!  I think it was a month from the time i emailed her to ship.


----------



## falldowngobump (Oct 18, 2013)

Beautiful job on all of them!


----------



## porumi (Oct 18, 2013)

Very nice! Love them all!


Thanks,
Porumi


----------

